# TV question



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone get really disgusted by what they see on tv ? I mean all i see is fake people acting fake, All the news especially FOX is really disgusting, i just hate how they always put stories on murder, disease and all that other crap to boost their ratings and oh occasionally they put in a story about how a womans cat saved her life by calling 911. I hate all the manufactured music i see on tv, its just sooo strange how people listen to it and enjoy it. Everytime i see George Bush on tv it really bothers me because i think back on the Clinton years and i see America a prosperous friendly nation, and i look at what America what has become and wonder if bush is the antichrist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, ditto.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with you all the way man.I fuc*king hate mtv with all there simple plan and fallout boy all that music is the same.As for the news.Its not even news its always bull sh*it like someone had seven babys or woman owns fifty cats.Bush fuc*king retard.Don't worry he's not the antichrist he's to stupid.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

TV changed over the past years. my dad told me "Why there so many reality shows these days" which half of them sucks and i heard that reason for reality shows because its CHEAP and the networks gets RATINGS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

TV is disappointing but there are some shows I like: Pilot Guides, Don't Forget Your Passport, New Classics with Rob Feenie (he's kind of a babe). I liked the whole Jamie Oliver school lunch revolution series. I saw a series about unofficial countries, which are countries only recognized by the people who formed them and defend their borders, not by the countries they split off from nor the rest of the world. The Brits do some good documentary-type shows and good journalism. Now there's a series airing about a 20,000 mile/km motorcycle trip, it could be good. 
If I ever get better the first thing I'll do is pack and hit the most remote, untouched part of the world I can find, then visit my friends in the UK and Europe and NZ. Dare to dream...........


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Reality shows are cheap. Think about it, they were paying Seinfeld and the six Friends characters $1 million dollars per episode. I'm not sure how many episodes air a year but multiply that by six for friends. Then for reality shows, you have these people who are willing to go on tv for FREE and make idiots of of themselves for a chance to win a $100,000.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

A lot of people feel fed up with television content,have for a long time.

I have cable and often manage to watch programs I enjoy.
Watched an English production of Thomas Hardy's book "The Woodlanders" the other might,it was top bananas 

I also enjoy Jane Austin productions
The English comedy "MyFamily"
Still watching re runs of "as time goes by","sex and the city",Frasier,Becker.

It's an Aussie comedy,I couldn't live without "Kath and Kim".


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Shelly said:


> The English comedy "MyFamily"


  NOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

yes mrmole,I like that actress with the skinny lips,I used to watch some other show with her in it.

oh well each to their own huh?
Oh, I sometimes watch neighbours too :roll: shock horror


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't get me started on TV. I think TV is the worst thing ever to afflict humanity. I am addicted to 24 but other than that and when it's not playing new episodes I never watch it. TV news is the worst. J_utah if you live in the states you should watch the news hour with Jim Lehrer (sp?) on PBS. The other "news" is just entertainment. I hate TV. In fact I would give up 24 to see all TV sets disintegrate into piles of goo. I can't remember the last time I watched the news... I read newspapers online instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

littlecrocodile said:


> I read newspapers online instead.


They're annoying too, with all their eye-catching ads and their weak journalism.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea i disconnected my cable a long time ago now i just watch dvds and dick around on the computer. the problem you nailed beachgirl. the computer is turning into the same kind of wasteland and basically i just traded one idiot box for another.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

beachgirl, nytimes.com is really good and the ads aren't too offensive; you can also click "printer version" for the articles so that you don't see ads. I have adblock on firefox so I don't see any ads online.

I agree though, places like cnn.com and washington post are really bad.

I also try to find magazines online that have free articles. I usually read really conservative ones and really liberal ones so that in the end it balances out.

pbs.org is a fabulous resource.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

beachgirl, another good site is the Christian Science Monitor

http://www.csmonitor.com/


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi. My name is terri and I watch TV. 

My only must see TV is House, MD.

I must see it because Hugh Laurie does something good to me when I look at him. I mean he does something really good for me. Possibly even more than Andy. :shock:

I must also say I like HGTV. ( Home and Garden type shows ) There is no violence ( that I am aware of, yet) on these shows and it takes my mind off of "things".

My ability to read and retain for any length of time left when this disorder reentered my life.

There. I have confessed and feel all the stronger for it. :lol:

And oh yes, JUtah, I have to be very careful as to avoid seeing Bush's face on TV...much less hear his voice. And I do agree with the fact there is mostly crap on tv. I have like a 78 channel package and there are many times I can go thru all 78 only to return to someone re-doing their livingroom on 37 dollars and 50 cents. The Good News is...we can always turn it off. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

terri* said:


> Hi. My name is terri and I watch TV.
> 
> :


Very funny  

But we're just talking about all the [email protected] on it, which seems to be multiplying and breeding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

littlecrocodile said:


> beachgirl, nytimes.com is really good and the ads aren't too offensive; you can also click "printer version" for the articles so that you don't see ads. I have adblock on firefox so I don't see any ads online.
> 
> I agree though, places like cnn.com and washington post are really bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to have a look at them.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lol terri, i know it may seem a bit overboard but i do have a rant about HGTV. :lol:

i used to be really into it. i love shows about gardening and suzy homemaker stuff. but i got dissillusioned with that channel too after it got infested with home improvement shows that star cool dudes and model chicks with makeup and perfect hair, who act like they are know it all construction genius's with their bags on backwards(that always cracks me up), pounding nails and running skill saws and installing wire. it pisses me off because you know for a fact after the camera goes into the other room after the girl yells, 'hey jim! hows it going with that totally rockin cieling fan?" a herd of wee mexicans in elf hats run up and do all the REAL work. its just so bogus. hgtv is not exempt from the garbage heap.

one show that i really REALLY miss is the brini maxwell show on the style network. its hilarious plus im literally a retro vintage JUNKIE. you should see all the crap(treasures lol) i have from thrift stores.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> lol
> 
> one show that i really REALLY miss is the brini maxwell show on the style network. its hilarious plus im literally a retro vintage JUNKIE. you should see all the crap(treasures lol) i have from thrift stores.


I've never seen that show, but I love thrift shops and vintage stuff, too.
I'd like to compare your 'treasures' with my 'treasures', pound for pound


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

First red meat and now HGTV...

Life, as I know it, is over. 

I'm off to eat grass and watch...nothing.



Sleepy, take some pics of your treasures. I love thrift stores, too. Thank God they seem to be okay. Aren't they? :?

Good Lord, nothing is safe from you guys. 
Thanks for saving me from myself. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a rather unique controls thingy,it's got on off button on it :roll:

I like House too.I wish he was my doc.
The cute aussie guy used to be on neighbours,they all start on neighbours,Kylie,Natalie,Holly.


----------

